# Toolsteal.com



## mattp (Apr 5, 2006)

Have anyone ever heard of this place or bought from them. Im thinking about dropping 3 grand on nail guns, compressor, and battery powered tools. Wanted some feedback first. Thanks guys.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Never heard of them... That doesn't mean much though.

I would suggest, if you ready to drop that much coin at once, get to know your local (or nearby) tool supply. They can make some pretty good deals, and once you start a relation$hip with them, they will be there to help you out of jam.

Don't underestimate the value of buying locally.:thumbup:


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Their prices look higher than some i see in stores.


----------



## mattp (Apr 5, 2006)

TimelessQuality said:


> Never heard of them... That doesn't mean much though.
> 
> I would suggest, if you ready to drop that much coin at once, get to know your local (or nearby) tool supply. They can make some pretty good deals, and once you start a relation$hip with them, they will be there to help you out of jam.
> 
> Don't underestimate the value of buying locally.:thumbup:


Vey true. I got all the way to check out on their site. My total came to 2,375 this was with shipping. Tomorrow Ill make the same list and take it to my supplier.


----------



## JLTrim (Mar 12, 2007)

If you can't get what you need locally, give ToolKing.com a look... I recently had to spend a few grand replacing stolen tools and I ordered the majority from them, was real happy with the prices and selection... They had almost everything I was looking for in stock and shipped immediately, I was back to work in no time. Great service there, but I agree w/ Timelessquality about supporting the local suppliers when you can.


----------



## matthewcims (Feb 15, 2009)

toolking.com best place online and cheapest for quality name brand tools (dewalt/makita etc) I highly recommend them. also check out tooliday.com they have 1 day tool deals its pretty nice.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

I wonder if thats where my stolen tools went.


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

i don't shop at places with steal in their name.

TOOLKING!!!!

I've spent a lot of time checking prices and they are the lowest reputable dealer I've found. Everything I've bought from them has been great even the refurbished stuff.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I just dropped 3 grand at Tool King yesterday. They are a local company based out of Denver, they have a store here and I've bought probably 80% of our tools from them over the years. We have a ton of their refurbished tools, and have had a very little issues with them being refurbished. They are big resellers of Dewalt. Probably why we have a ton of Dewalt tools. They also offer a lot of Dewalt cordless tools 'bare' where they sell just the tool itself, no case, no charger, no battery dirt cheap, so if you are like us and have all the batteries and chargers you need you can really do well with bare versions. For instance I bought a 18vt drywall cut out tool yesterday bare for about $60.00. New with battery and charger and case was about $150.00


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Mike,
I wish Toolking had a storefront in Texas too. I have the same success with their refurbs & bare tools. The only way to go.
Steve


----------



## mattp (Apr 5, 2006)

Ok I check out Toolking and they didnt have the combo set I was after, the 5piece with a jig saw. Almost all the combo sets were out of stock. Toolsteal had a rn46 and cap stapler combo I was after.


----------



## JLTrim (Mar 12, 2007)

mattp said:


> Ok I check out Toolking and they didnt have the combo set I was after, the 5piece with a jig saw. Almost all the combo sets were out of stock. Toolsteal had a rn46 and cap stapler combo I was after.


Another good one to try is www.dynamitetoolco.com. It's my next preferance after Toolking... Tons of quality brands in stock for real cheap.


----------



## ArtKit (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the great site: tooliday.com I <3 Woot-style sites!


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have dealt with http://www.maxtool.com/ and have had no problems with their reman Dewalt tools. Otherwise i buy all my tools locally at a friends hardware store, he gives me awesome deals on new tools.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

loopower said:


> Should be credible, because he also has a store at ebay.


That makes everything OK.

If this guy is still waiting on confirmation of a good purchase, he's out of business.:laughing:

What happened to the previous post?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Are you talking to yourself again? :blink: :laughing:


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> Are you talking to yourself again? :blink: :laughing:


Apparently so.
But that's OK, it's only when you start to answer yourself that you need to start worrying. :laughing:


----------



## bcook19791 (Aug 24, 2016)

I have been happy with acmetool.com and toolup.com


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Acmetool.com is great, spent alot of money with them
Tool Nut is another great company with extremely fast shipping out the door. Tool nut has actually shipped the sameday on a late afternoon order, been very pleased with them, great prices too.


----------

